
Ask HN: Would you pay 5$/mo for a predictive health dashboard? - hsikka
The idea is it would use genetics, sleep, diet, and fitness to give you actionable suggestions and a very detailed, usable health dashboard.
======
Jugurtha
Take a look at this [http://aprilzero.com/](http://aprilzero.com/)

------
panda427
$5 seems too low to be useful. Charge $500 and solve a niche.

~~~
hsikka
That's good advice, thank you! I've been building a tool for me to manage my
own health and its been insanely helpful, so I'll look for a suitable niche to
address.

------
kp1
no

